# Two 35Mm Film Cameras Any Takers?



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

I am having a clearout in the loft and have unearthed all manner of things - including two 35mm film cameras.

Pentax Espio 140

Kodak S300MD Autowind

If they are of interest to you they are offered for the cost of postage.

Julian (L)


----------



## image_doctor (Sep 29, 2010)

so sad, it seems film is dead


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

It's a pity that they are auto cameras. My local school is crying out for cameras with manual control as the Art teacher is a photography enthusiast and has managed to wangle photography in as a module on (I think) the A level art course.

Naturally they don't have enough equipment to go around.... I have donated my old Zenith equipment and a load of darkroom equipment which was gratefully accepted but they need more. If anyone has anything similar (doesn't have to be mint condition - just functional) that they would be prepared to contribute pls PM me.

Rob


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Gf had to hurry up and expose, and develop, some 8mm *KodaChrome *film as labs are no longer processing it. The end of an era.....


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

What did you use to the process the 'chrome?


----------



## nevets10 (Jul 27, 2010)

image_doctor said:


> so sad, it seems film is dead


I never stopped using it - (although it may be dead for snapshot photography) the art of black and white photography for me will not be replaced by digital.


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Lots of fillum in our fridges, and D76.

Ok, and a film scanner in the workroom...


----------

